# Fried Mozzarella



## luvs (May 26, 2005)

-a block of whole milk mozzarella (i use Heluva Good)
-1 egg beaten with a few tbsp. water
-store-bought cracker meal
-dried oregano and black pepper
-a jar of marinara sauce

season cracker meal with oregano and pepper. cut 1/4"-1/2" thick pieces of mozzarella into slices. dip into egg mixture; press into cracker meal. fry in hot shortening till golden brown on both sides and remove to paper towels. salt immediately.
serve with warm marinara sauce.


----------



## AllenOK (May 26, 2005)

Some tips:

Check the price of "String Cheese".  It may be cheaper, it's Mozz., and it's already the right size (just cut in half and you have the same thing used in restaurants).  Bread the cheese, then FREEZE them.  Deep-fry from frozen, as this will help the breading cook without melting the cheese out through the breading.  It only takes a minute or so in hot oil to cook these, even from frozen.


----------

